# 04 gto wont start!!



## Joey0229 (Nov 14, 2013)

The problem is that my 04 gto, sometimes will start and sometimes will not.. it will always turn over but half the time it will not fire up. this happened a couple months ago and then one day I took all the relays out from under the hood and then put them back in there correct spots. and for about 2 months, the car started with no problems. Now the car will turn over all day long but will not start. I have tryed to unhook the battery for a period of time to try to reset it. Ive tryed the reset where you turn the key into the on position and pump the gas pedal 3 times and then turn the key into the off position... still had no effect. Ive "checked" the relays.. they seem to be working. this car has 91,000 miles and is still on its original plugs and wires. Im going to replace them this week but I know it still wont make the car start. I need expert advise. I would love to hear ya'lls knowledge.. thanks


----------



## Joey0229 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nevermind... it was the crank positioning sensor. problem solved !


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

how did you come to realize it was the cps?


----------



## Joey0229 (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, strange story but I was fed up with the car and called a tow truck to come tow it too the GM dealer to have them diagnose it and potentially fix the issue. So the tow truck driver shows up at my house and he says "Try it one more time for the heck of it".... so with the battery being about dead, I tryed it one more time and if fired up... after trying for two weeks..so I drove it to a nearby Advance auto because the check engine light finally came on.. I pulled into the store parking lot and it died again. hooked up to an OBD II .. and the codes read, crank positioning sensor malfunction. so I saved a 100 dollar tow bill and a 200-1,000 dollar dealership fee by getting a new sensor that they had in stock..after I purchased the part.. the car actually started so I quickly drove home... took about 20 minutes to switch.. but a pretty simple fix.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad you got it fixed. Was the CEL on when you were experiencing the problem? Unhooking the battery really doesn't fix anything. That would basically just turns off the CEL if it was on and renders the emission system monitors inconclusive until they reset during a drive cycle. The only thing you reset by turning on the key an depress the pedal 3 times is the oil life system.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

glad to hear you got it fixed AND didn't have to pay a tow...

Bill


----------

